# ATV Cab Options? Easy in & out?



## RichTJ99 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi,

I am looking at the following Cabs (ebay links for reference - I would be happy to support a site sponsor). Pricing ranges from 200 - 700 - all are OK with me. I just want something that will last me a few seasons. Easy in & out is needed.

Any thoughts?

Thanks,
Rich

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Moose-Utili...4-H-/201411224434?hash=item2ee50b6372&vxp=mtr

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ATV-Full-Ca...UTV-/151788098881?hash=item2357469541&vxp=mtr

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Delu...Tz_l=Header%3BSearch-All+Products&Ntt=ATV+cab

http://atvcabs.net/atv-bug-cab/

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ATV-QUIKCAB...NEW-/251342502928?hash=item3a852e3c10&vxp=mtr

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I have a Bug cab and the side zipper door was a pain to zip either open or close.

I changed the mounting around on it and my cab now opens via lifting it up and hinge off of the rear bar mount. Made in/out better.

as far as your other options you posted they all have there good and bad,

how often will you be having to get on/off the quad when plowing snow?
pic of my bug cab flipped up to get in


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

looking at your list

I kinda like the quick cab get on the atv and then pull that up and over your head and away you go.

but they should all work 

I have only run my bug cab 2 winters that it was super cold when I had to plow and I still have it and can have it on the ATV and ready to go in 1 hour. Plus my ATV now lives in a heated workshop so putting the cab on is not a huge Pain VS having to install out in the cold.

I also only plow my own place now and take 1 hr to due a good job 20 min to open up and get out. 
I used to have a 3 hour route on the ATV for snow plowing.


----------



## RichTJ99 (Feb 6, 2012)

I like that Hallcraft cover (80" ebay link) but its $450. The Cabelas one is now on sale for $150 but the reviews basically say its junk. 

My primary reason for this is so I dont have to dress like I am skiing the alps for plowing. I am in southern NY so it doesnt get severely cold but I would like something. 

The quick cab looks cool but I could see where moving parts might break. 

I do pop on & off a bit so easy on / off access is important. I also have a heated garage for parking.

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I got mine used for $160.

If you like the hallcraft it looks like a good product, 
Heavy duty zippers is the key.

I just made mine work without using the zippers.

Good luck if you get it post up your thoughts this winter,
We don't have many with cabs to draw which is better than which


----------



## RichTJ99 (Feb 6, 2012)

Well I kind of cheaped out. I went with the cabelas enclosure even through the reviews are horrendous. It was on sale from $200, to 150 with a 10% off coupon with free shipping. Total price was $135 + $8 for an overstock fee. 

I really wanted to get the HallcraftUTV one but it is $500 bucks & since i only use this for my own driveway, I figured I would try this one out.

I will probably get some velcro & ditch the zippers as it seems to be the weak link. 

I will let you know what it is like when I get it.

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

i have had the one you bought[cabelas] made by classic industries.
had it for 5 years. before that i had their smaller ones.the only mod
i made was to widshield urethane the door zipper seams for more strength.
i wish most cab makers wouldnt make them so high though. your not standing
up. just keep away from trees so youre not poking branches at it. you
still get wind on your legs . does anyone know how hallcraft holds their
side door botoms down?.
where did you guys get all the negative reviews on the cabelas? ive 
been well satisfied.

as an aside, i use hose clamps to tie it down.corless drill and quick on and off.


----------



## RichTJ99 (Feb 6, 2012)

So do you fold down the unit for the off season? Meaning is the cover collapsible?


----------



## RichTJ99 (Feb 6, 2012)

So I finally installed it. I guess its OK - it feels very high - so high it almost hit my garage door when pulling out. If I have a snow bump it might not fit in.

Does this install look correct?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

install looks okay to me, 

and you just have to make sure your careful on the in/out of the garage, keep the area cleared of snow and you'll be fine.

if it helps to keep you warm all the better!


----------



## RichTJ99 (Feb 6, 2012)

I am a little concerned about the zippers & am thinking of putting velcro on & skipping the zippers. Do you have a suggestion of how to do it & which velcro to use?

The hook & loop velcro might be hard to get closed.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Mine had side zipper doors that was a pain to get the zipper to work. I was worried it was going to pull the zipper out of the seam of the fabric. I changed mine to hinge off the back and added the side Pipes to hold the front cross bar in place when it was hinged up. 

pretty easy lift up and hop on ATV pull back over my head then I had 2 bungee cords ran from front rack to eyebolts on cab frame to hold the cab down.

it worked okay way better than being totally froze for the 2-3 hours I used to plow when I had my intown route.

moved to the country 5 years ago and now only plow my own drive and if I get to cold I stop and go inside and warm up. 
I still have the cab though and if the weather is bad enough I'd put it on the atv to plow.


----------

